# Help please, Just purchased a Lange stove model 6303 SENO



## CMMMACHINE (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, I have just purchased a Blue Lange wood stove. It has never been used. It has been stored for all these years. As you can see in the pic, we are just today assembling it. I have listened to the interview with Walter Goodridge (the first importer of Lange stoves) on this site and am excited to own such a beautiful stove from Denmark. My questions are does anyone have any info or know any history on this stove, and how large of a house this stove can heat? It is so different than any stove we have seen before and we are so excited to have it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jags (Nov 11, 2008)

Ooh, thats an interesting looking beast.  Don't know that I have ever seen one quite like that.  I don't have any info specific to your stove, but will just mention a couple of points.

It holds as true today as the day that stove was built, that a stove is typically considered an area heater.  Your house layout will be about as important as the stove itself when it comes to heating.

Being an old school stove, you will be tending that stove a fair bit.  Be aware that this will probably not be an overnighter appliance.  You will want to inspect the stack frequently until you get a feel for the stove.

That is a beaut.  There are a few others on the forum that are into the old stoves, hopefully they will pipe up soon.

Edit: and welcome to the forum.


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, what a find. You have a nice piece of history there. That is a beauty. Please take some final pics once installed. You'll need to break it in gently. And I would get a surface thermometer to guide your burning and to help avoid overfiring. There isn't much documentation on the stove here, but this is a start:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Lange_Stoves/


----------



## polaris (Nov 11, 2008)

Can't help with any meaningful info but congrats on a cool looking stove. Do you know how old it is? None of mine but what does a stove like that in unused condition run?


----------



## neverrude (Nov 11, 2008)

As BG said “break it in gently”.   Open both air intakes to the get the fire started.  The bottom air control is used only to get the fire started. Once started, close the bottom air control all the way and use the top air intake to control your fire.


----------



## CMMMACHINE (Nov 11, 2008)

Since we are new to wood-stoves, we are having our chimney installed next week, and you all are experts, in your opinion, should we even be installing this stove, or is it more of a collectors piece.   The info we have is that the stove was made in 1978. It was imported from Denmark. We bought it from the original owners, who are now retired. They intended to "one day" install it in a vacation home. It has been in dry storage all these years in a packing crate. We had to unwrap all the legs and burners this morning. It is a beauty. But our concern is should we, or can we, use this to heat our home? We have a 4200sqft home including the basement. The lady we bought it from said she heated her 6000sqft home in NJ with a stove just like this, but red, on all but the coldest days. We are in Knoxville, TN, obviously not as cold a climate, but will this work? Our home was built a couple of years ago and it is a very open floor plan. Our plan was to put the stove in the basement and let the heat drift up. So, what do you think?  We would love to know what this stove was rated for.


----------



## fossil (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't know anything about the stove, never seen anything quite like it.  Darn near looks like a popcorn machine or a gumball dispenser.  Interesting.  So interesting, in fact, that if I had something like that and intended to use it, I think I'd make it a centerpiece of the living area I spent the most time in, if feasible.  If that's your basement, then there you have it.  If nobody's ever going to see it in the basement except to tend to it, that just seems sort of a shame to me for such an interesting old stove.  Just some thoughts off the top of my rapidly diminishing mind.  Rick


----------



## Jags (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm....thats some tough questions.

Personally (and this is simply my opinion) - I think at this time, I would consider this a collector piece.  An unfired 1978 piece of artwork, if you will.

Reality: this is a pre epa "smoke dragon" from yesteryear.  And a beautiful one at that.  Will it heat?  Sure.  Would you want to?  Not me personally.  If I were looking for utilitarian heat for my home, I would want a trouble free, EPA Cert. (less wood use by far) stove with a viewing glass.

Now if I had a colonial type house that had a parlor just _needing_ to have a stove installed.  Then maybe I would go with this stove.


----------



## myzamboni (Nov 11, 2008)

CMMMACHINE said:
			
		

> Since we are new to wood-stoves, we are having our chimney installed next week, and you all are experts, in your opinion, should we even be installing this stove, or is it more of a collectors piece.   The info we have is that the stove was made in 1978. It was imported from Denmark. We bought it from the original owners, who are now retired. They intended to "one day" install it in a vacation home. It has been in dry storage all these years in a packing crate. We had to unwrap all the legs and burners this morning. It is a beauty. But our concern is should we, or can we, use this to heat our home? We have a 4200sqft home including the basement. The lady we bought it from said she heated her 6000sqft home in NJ with a stove just like this, but red, on all but the coldest days. We are in Knoxville, TN, obviously not as cold a climate, but will this work? Our home was built a couple of years ago and it is a very open floor plan. Our plan was to put the stove in the basement and let the heat drift up. So, what do you think?  We would love to know what this stove was rated for.



Just by looking at its size (or lack thereof) I would not count on it heating 4200 sq/ft.  My guess without looking at any documentation would be 1200-1500 max with your milder climate.


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 11, 2008)

CMM,

Congrats! It is a beautiful stove, and will be more so on 4 legs. ;>)

A great find.

Enjoy it.


----------



## fossil (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree.  I doubt it'll heat your home effectively.  You'd be pushing the heck out of it and eating up wood like there's no tomorrow trying to get that kind of performance out of it.  If you have the means, you might look for a modern, efficient, appropriately-sized stove to install to do the actual work, and keep this jewel safe until you can install it in a real special location and burn it sometimes just for the pure joy and novelty of owning it.  Rick


----------



## myzamboni (Nov 11, 2008)

Actually, I went and looked at the Wiki link BG posted and I am not far off.  IT claims anywhere from 7000-1000 cubit feet of heat.  Assuming you have 8ft celings my estimate is more accurate than I thought.


----------



## downeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Lange and Morso built these "Scandinavian" smoke recycling stoves for many years in the 60's -70's. One of the first stoves we had in a western suburb of Boston was a Morso 2BO ( with the Morso Squirrel molded on the sides ) that fully heated a 20' x 20' uninsulated carriage house on an estate. These stoves, like the similar Jotul 602 and 118, were front to back "cigarette" burn stoves. One circular screw-type air control, no secondary burn really. For the era they wer the best of the lot....until VC. 
Definately NOT museum pieces though pretty works of art. They are pre-EPA, but well made, well engineered wood stoves. Use it well.


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2008)

CMMMACHINE said:
			
		

> Since we are new to wood-stoves, we are having our chimney installed next week, and you all are experts, in your opinion, should we even be installing this stove, or is it more of a collectors piece.   The info we have is that the stove was made in 1978. It was imported from Denmark. We bought it from the original owners, who are now retired. They intended to "one day" install it in a vacation home. It has been in dry storage all these years in a packing crate. We had to unwrap all the legs and burners this morning. It is a beauty. But our concern is should we, or can we, use this to heat our home? We have a 4200sqft home including the basement. The lady we bought it from said she heated her 6000sqft home in NJ with a stove just like this, but red, on all but the coldest days. We are in Knoxville, TN, obviously not as cold a climate, but will this work? Our home was built a couple of years ago and it is a very open floor plan. Our plan was to put the stove in the basement and let the heat drift up. So, what do you think?  We would love to know what this stove was rated for.



I would put the stove on the first floor. You are going to get much more satisfactory heating from it if it is located in the area you want to heat. And you will get daily visual satisfaction of lucking out with a wonderful, beautiful find, that just happens to be a great heater too.


----------



## webbie (Nov 11, 2008)

That is a great stove as-is. A museum piece you can burn. The original importer of those into the USA still have and burns the first one he brought over. For those who have not listened yet, some of the Lange US History:
https://www.hearth.com/podcast/podcast.xml

What a find!
Congrats!


----------



## CMMMACHINE (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I guess the stove in the basement is out.
Ok, so let's say I put this stove on our main level of our home...not counting our basement we have 2600 sq ft. The downstairs has 9 ft ceilings and is very open (dining room, living room and kitchen all in one open area), upstairs 8 ft ceiling. We have an open staircase in this area heading upstairs to 4 bedrooms. Could I count on this Lange stove heating the main two levels of our home? 
The reason we were thinking of putting a wood stove in the basement was because we have uninsulated floors downstairs (no insulation in our floor trusses between the basement and the main level) and our wood and tile floors are so cold in the winter. But I know this stove could not work in our basement.  This stove is beautiful, but on the practical side of life, is it something that we can really use, or would we be better trying to find something more "modern" to fit our needs?


----------



## webbie (Nov 12, 2008)

I think it will work well on the first floor and do a decent job of heating.


----------



## CMMMACHINE (Nov 12, 2008)

A decent job...does that mean as good as a job as a stove I could buy new today?  I am trying to be practical, but the more I look at this stove the more I love it.  But I also want to be able to keep my family warm and not depend upon the electric company.


----------



## Sealcove (Nov 12, 2008)

I think you are in the realm of guesswork as to how well that stove will heat that space.  The way I look at it you have two options or paths: 1. Try it for a season or even part of a season to see how it performs. 2. If the goal is primarily efficient heating, then I would recommend a modern stove. You could always set that up as a cool piece of furniture elsewhere in the house.


----------



## webbie (Nov 12, 2008)

That stove burned right will give up almost nothing to one of todays stoves.......
the key is not to smolder it - in the off-season burn it with smaller fires and more air.

If it was me, I'd be burning the sucker - cleanly. In your climate it should do a heck of a job. Just learn to burn......in terms of cleanliness.


----------



## begreen (Nov 12, 2008)

Agreed, that is a once in a lifetime find. Give it a special spot in a central location in the house, treat it well, burn only dry wood and you'll be pleasantly surprised by its performance and the compliments you get on your good taste in stoves.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2008)

I have no reason to question Craigs wisdom of this stove, and considering that you are in a moderated temp zone, it might do you a fine job.  Go for it.  Does it use a 6" stack?  If so, in the future if you find out that this isn't the beast you want, it would be fairly simple to change out.

(not to mention that I would REALLY like to see the install pics of this stove.  Its too cool.)


----------



## downeast (Nov 12, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> I have no reason to question Craigs wisdom of this stove, and considering that you are in a moderated temp zone, it might do you a fine job.  Go for it.  Does it use a 6" stack?  If so, in the future if you find out that this isn't the beast you want, it would be fairly simple to change out.
> (not to mention that I would REALLY like to see the install pics of this stove.  Its too cool.)



Pre EPA imports like the Lange, Morso, Jotuls used a "metric 6" " pipe, slightly smaller than 6". The adaptor may be tough to find.

It is about time for the U.S. to do metric like the rest of the world; all measures in the U.S. Army were and are metric  e.g. "I'm humping my company 14 *klics* to that ridge, full gear and double time." :sick: We Orienteer in metric. The 10's are K.I.S.S.


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 12, 2008)

Downeast,

Yes, the metric system is the only way to go! 

It is disappointing that more people do not see it's wonderful simplicity and global advantage to reach world markets.


----------



## neverrude (Nov 12, 2008)

This should be it,  125mm x 6" Pipe Adapter. I bought new for my Jotul 118 and later found out the old one from my Lange fit the 118.
If anyone wants a new one let me know and you can have it for $35 including shipping.


----------



## CMMMACHINE (Nov 13, 2008)

DOES ANYONE  KNOW IF WE ARE GOING TO NEED A METRIC ADAPTER FOR THE CHIMNEY ,  AND WHERE WE MIGHT FIND ONE?  THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## neverrude (Nov 13, 2008)

THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED



http://www.stovepartsplus.com/Merch...uct_Code=WM-05-124817-JOT-118&Category;_Code=


----------



## jotulboy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have this stove and the instruction booklet and catolog also. It is the 6303. Heats 5000-6000 cu. ft. It takes a 5 inch pipe. Log length is 18 inches. The distributed in New Hampshire years ago. The company went out of business in the mid 1980's. The best place to have a wood stove is in the basement so pipes don't freeze up. I have been using wood stoves since the mid 1970's to heat my house. I have quite a collection of Jotul stoves. If this person who just bought this stove would like a copy of the instructions just email me and give me your email address and I'll send it to you. if you do put this stove in your basement, make your celler door a dutch door so the heat will rise to the rest of the house.This stove does require a lot of draft. So if you don't get enough draft to run the fire there is a metal plate in the first chamber that you can remove and the smoke will go up there and will work. I found this out when I first got this stove. I heat my house mainly with wood stove. And never turn the furnace on. If this person would like to talk to me he can send his telephone number to me in the email and i can call him and tell him more about this stove.


----------



## downeast (Dec 17, 2008)

jotulboy said:
			
		

> I have this stove and the instruction booklet and catolog also. It is the 6303. Heats 5000-6000 cu. ft. It takes a 5 inch pipe. Log length is 18 inches. The distributed in New Hampshire years ago. The company went out of business in the mid 1980's. *The best place to have a wood stove is in the basement so pipes don't freeze up. I* have been using wood stoves since the mid 1970's to heat my house. I have quite a collection of Jotul stoves. If this person who just bought this stove would like a copy of the instructions just email me and give me your email address and I'll send it to you. if you do put this stove in your basement, make your celler door a dutch door so the heat will rise to the rest of the house.This stove does require a lot of draft. So if you don't get enough draft to run the fire there is a metal plate in the first chamber that you can remove and the smoke will go up there and will work. I found this out when I first got this stove. I heat my house mainly with wood stove. And never turn the furnace on. If this person would like to talk to me he can send his telephone number to me in the email and i can call him and tell him more about this stove.



Nice of you to offer the manual and advice for the Lange. A beauty. Morso (2BO) and Lange and Jotul had " smoke/heat recycling" stoves that cycled the smoke through the doughnut top of the stove. Craig is right on about never shutting the air too low.

One opinion about a myth of basement heating: while heat may "rise". the heat in a typical uninsulated foundation basement here in New England also goes down and horizontally into dirt. Most of the heat from a stove will be wasted heating dirt outside of the foundation walls and floor. Stand alone wood stove are a waste in a cellar UNLESS it is a finished used space in the house where you spend time. You really want the wood stove where you are.


----------

